# Yamaha Remote Control



## emeka (Dec 7, 2011)

Will a Yamaha RV 336 remote control work well with a Yamaha RX-V467 Receiver?
Thank you.
emeka


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For the most part, yes. Most Yamaha remotes that look alike will work other receivers of that vintage, although they have different button lay-outs and some commands might not work.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You wont have zone2 control but yes menu/volume and the like will work.


----------

